# Parallel Desktop - Besoin de l'ISO ?



## nemrod (5 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Je pense me prendre un MBA et lui ajouter Windows 10 pour des applications pro. Idéalement la version 8 Go / 128 Go.

Questions :

Avec Parallel Desktop, une fois l'installation faite, je n'ai plus besoin de l'ISO ?
Combien prend une machine virtuelle Windows 10 ?

Merci !


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> Question, avec Parallel Desktop, une fois l'installation faite, je n'ai plus besoin de l'ISO ?


Une fois l'installation terminée, non. Mais tout comme sous OS X, il vaut mieux garder une copie dans un disque USB. En cas de problème avec ta machine virtuelle, tu pourras en recréer une très rapidement.


nemrod a dit:


> Idéalement la version 8 Go / 128 Go.


Par contre, 128 Go n'est pas la taille idéale. Il faut savoir que Windows te prendra au minimum 30 Go sans grand chose de particulier et sans installer beaucoup de logiciels.

Il te faudrait au minimum un SSD de 256 Go. Je ne vais entrer dans les détails, mais Windows possède un dossier winSXS qui grossit au fur et à mesure, car il contient une copie de fichiers .ddl en 1,2,3 ou 5 exemplaires. Et non, il est impossible ou de virer ce dossier ou de supprimer des fichiers .ddl en plusieurs exemplaires. C'est impossible, donc à prendre en considération lors de la création d'une partition Boot Camp ou d'une machine virtuelle.


----------



## nemrod (6 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Je partage ton point sur la taille du DDI mais, sachant que je me paye ma machine pro, mon budget est limité.


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

En gros, tu vas te retrouver avec 90 Go pour OS X, j'espère pour toi que tu n'as pas beaucoup de documents, de photos, de vidéos, ça va être vite rempli.


----------



## nemrod (6 Mai 2016)

Elle me servira pour de la bureautique, le "problème" viendra de l'habitude, mon MBPr 15 à 512 Go donc je en réfléchit pas.


----------

